# Sar-El (and service to other coutries) thoughts...?



## Badge Bunny (Dec 21, 2011)

I participated in a program, called SAR-EL. I lived on the Israeli border (sp?), putting up fences and camo, with the IDF. But I don't want to push an agenda, down anyone's throat. Do people here have an opinion on those who help foreign military groups?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

But this ones a mercenary bad ass!


----------



## Badge Bunny (Dec 21, 2011)

Ha ha ha... FAMILY GUY ROCKS


----------



## Badge Bunny (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool. I think I might get involved with the USO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

If you have ambitions of joining our military, your volunteering may jam you up on your sf-86. Make sure you have documentation and points of contact. You need to learn how to take better pictures though. Contact 'the service '

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I am interested if any of them ever gave their opinion on our current President and what it was ?


----------



## Badge Bunny (Dec 21, 2011)

If nothing else... I won't be able to get into the armed forces, because of my history of migraines (and other personal issues - like being adopted from a Jewish family to a Christian one). But I believe that I could do some good, as an unarmed aid. I did my LTC training class, with a former marine. And I got 98% on my exam. But I have enough respect for weapons, not to want one in my hands, outside of a life and death situation. And there is a fine line between volunteering with Sar-El and being in the IDF. I was given opportunities to help. And the logistics department thanked everyone in our group. The hat was special from the brigade that stayed on the same base, at the time. Other than that... I love my country (the US of A). But I don't want to get deployed. I know all about the Arab/Muslim world. And I have respect and love for the ones that do not have a Jihad. I like the people who are peaceful and open-minded enough to talk about trying to achieve peace. Shalom, shalom... salam alechem! Blahhh... blahhh... blahhh... just trying to promote understanding and democracy, here...

ps. my youtube channel is pyrogeek1. if you are interested in knowing more.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

What have you done to serve this country?


----------



## Badge Bunny (Dec 21, 2011)

What have I done to serve the USofA...? not enough!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

k12kop said:


> What have you done to serve this country?


While I agree with that; Helping strong allies like Israel IMO inadvertently helps this country especially one that takes a no nonsense approach to terrorism. That is not to say though to ignore your own country. I agree that one should also do something for the good of this country as well be it Police, Fire, Military, Volunteer for the Red Cross during an emergency, Community service, or even small things like sending care packages to the troops.


----------



## Badge Bunny (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you deliniate more (explain) about how one would go about sending care-packages to troops?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

My work computer wouldn't let me Google SAR-EL, I can see the cultural aspects of it. Don't forget we got a shoot 'em up going on also that you are more than welcome to help out with.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The National Project for Volunteers for Israel ​http://www.sar-el.org/


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well since you asked..... My opinion is that you should serve your country FIRST AND FOREMOST. If you do not consider this country to be yours..I will simply say that borders work both ways and the line for leaving is very short. There are plenty of opportunities in the US Military to wear a uniform and travel to a distant country and put up camo and fencing. I dont know what your reasons are for doing it (family ties, adventure, country of birth, dual citizenship, etc, etc) but I am willing to bet that somewhere in the US Military there is a job that will send you over there to work with them as a liason or some other fashion. 

Everyday in our military our soldiers and their families are struggling and less and less people are helping. We cant get people to donate to Toys for Tots via the USMC but they will fly halfway around the world to volunteer to help a foreign army!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> The screen name you tell you all you need to know...... If not, see Girl3000


I was going to say the saaaame thing.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

